# Solved: Photos don't show on our website



## Don Felipe (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi, new guy here, looking for some help.
I work in a small Real Estate office. When I started, 3 years ago, there were three agents working with one computer. It had a dial-up connection, and they were always having problems. As none of them were very computer savvy, they originally asked me to help, as they needed to format an Excel database for printing mailing labels.
Shortly after, I persuaded them to upgrade to a wireless connection, and a five computer network, using Windows XP. We can now all work independently, and they think I am some kind of genius. That is far from true, but my nickname at work is "IBM". 

A few months ago, I talked our broker into, finally, setting up a website. He didn't want to pay out the $2,000 quote from our ISP for them to design it, so I said I would look for a "cost efective" alternative. I found a free WYSIWYG "Sitebuilder" download from Yahoo, and registered a domain name. Hosting with our current ISP was the cheapest, as part of the cost is included with our annual contract. So, even though this was new to me, I did my best to come up with something that would give us an internet presence, and didn't look too bad!

I finally got several pages together, with the information needed, and uploaded them, using FileZilla, to our server. After a few initial bugs, it seemed to be a simple process. Except for one major problem. None of the photos of our listings show up!

In order to show a link to our listings, I use our MLS (Multiple Listing Service). I search for each category, and then have an option of saving in MSWord as a webpage (MHTML doc). I do this with each list, and save them in my Sitebuilder files. Each one has the description of the property, and an aerial .jpg photo. The problem occurs when I upload them to the website. All the photos are replaced with the dreaded red "x"!

I have spoken with tech support at our ISP, without much success. He basically told me that the .jpgs are saved in a seperate folder, and I would need to upload that as well. He didn't tell me where I would find this folder, or offer a step-by-step process. I've tried to find other help, locally, but either they don't know, or want to charge for the service. I have found some information online, and have tried different suggestions, but none worked.

Therefore, as I have found this site to be helpful in the past, I decided to sign up and ask for your help. Although my colleagues may think I'm a genius, I consider myself an "average" user. I can work through most problems , but this is frustrating me. 

I apologize for the long post, and appreciate any help you can offer. As I may not understand too much technical jargon, I am looking for the simple, "walk-through" solution.

You can check out our site, and see the problem, at:
www.sgcrealty.net

Any other comments would also be welcome.

Thanks


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Don,

I'm no tech specialist but I'll add a comment or two.

Did you upload the pics to your public_html folder?


----------



## Don Felipe (Jul 1, 2007)

katonca said:


> Hi Don,
> 
> I'm no tech specialist but I'll add a comment or two.
> 
> Did you upload the pics to your public_html folder?



Hi,

Thanks for the reply. I do appreciate your comments.

I upload the files to the "www" folder, as instructed by tech support from our ISP. I have tried the "public_html" folder previously, but it still doesn't show the photos. As the photos are embedded in html docs. I believe it has to do with the extra folder that I can't find.

This is likely a simple fix, that I just can't see.  That's why I figured someone here will know exactly what to do.

Please let me know if you have any other suggestions.

Thanks again.


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

I'll use my site as an example.

Any pic that I want to display on my site is save on my computer in a folder called "website"

From there I transfer it to my web host, into the public_html folder (using smartFTP).

To display it on my web site the code looks like this









This pic is the flag on my homepage at http://www.disabilityhelpsite.com


----------



## lavazza (May 15, 2006)

In the source code of your index (or 'home') page, you have:

(Line 62)









 this correctly loads an image from
http://www.sgcrealty.net/*sitebuilder/images/*Office_2-160x108.jpg
(although there's no alt tag... but that's another kettle of piranhas 

--------------

In the source code of http://www.sgcrealty.net/files/SGC Waterfront.HTM you have:
(lines 555, 6 and 7)











 This image *does NOT load when viewed on the Internet* because the path can't be 'resolved'

I'm guessing that the C drive on your PC has images in *C://VFLDATA/PICTURES/E___86/*

--------------

The *filename and path* in your source code MUST correspond with the folder structure *on your web server*

Tip: replicate that folder/file structure (or something virtually the same) on your PC

--------------

You may well benefit from reading 
The Web Diner Tutorial for Understanding Paths, URLs, and Links



> This page includes:
> 
> * Understanding Paths
> * Absolute vs. Relative URLs
> ...


----------



## Don Felipe (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi katonca,

I looked at your site, and it looks good. I can see the image. The problem I am experiencing is slightly different.

If you visit our website, you will see that there are several graphic images, on different pages, that are viewable, e.g. office photo, palm tree, map background, etc. These are all "independent" images that I added when I created each page.

However, the images that don't show are the ones in our listings. They are visible on the page, along with the text description, when I save them to MSWord. When I upload them to the website, the text area is fine, but there is a blank box where the image should be.

I know why it happens, but don't know how to resolve it!

Thanks again.


katonca said:


> I'll use my site as an example.
> 
> Any pic that I want to display on my site is save on my computer in a folder called "website"
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Felipe (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi lavazza,

Thanks for the reply. Your diagnosis of the problem is correct. I know that the source code for the .jpg files does not match, but I need a "step-by-step" on how to fix it.

The "C://VFLDATA/PICTURES/..." directory is part of our MLS system, and is where ALL photos for ALL listings are stored. I need to know where to find the .jpg's for just the pages I save in MSWord.

I realize it may be hard to explain, but appreciate any suggestions.

Thanks again.



lavazza said:


> In the source code of your index (or 'home') page, you have:
> 
> (Line 62)
> 
> ...


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

$2000... Grr.. I hate people who over-charge and produce poor results.

As for your problem, you need to upload the images and make sure the paths are correct.

How did you upload the other images? On the front page and what not.


----------



## Don Felipe (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi MMJ,

Thanks for your reply.

The $2000 fee for a website designed by our ISP would have included a program specifically for realtors, which probably would have prevented the problems I am having!

Anyway, all the other images on our site were added to each page, as .jpg or .gif files, before uploading. Then I just uploaded the entire page using FileZilla.

The listings are different. As I explained, I download and save each category, which includes a text description AND a photo of each listing. Sometimes as many as 20-25 for each. I save them in Word 2003 as a webpage. Then I upload to the www directory on our site.

If you look at the listing page on our site, you will clearly see that ALL the text is fine, but no photos.

I know the filepath is incorrect, but don't know how to resolve it. I read that Word creates and saves images in a different folder, and need to know how to find it. Also, then need to know where to upload it to on the site.

Any further suggestions would be appreciated. Preferably, in a "step-by-step" format.

Thanks again.


MMJ said:


> $2000... Grr.. I hate people who over-charge and produce poor results.
> 
> As for your problem, you need to upload the images and make sure the paths are correct.
> 
> How did you upload the other images? On the front page and what not.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

1. Open the files in a text editor. Something like Notepad++ (link in my siq)
2. Look for the path for each image and make sure it is correct/fix it.

If you don't know how to do that than post all the <img> tags here. Make sure all the code is enclosed in [html] tags.


----------



## lavazza (May 15, 2006)

I'd suggest preceding MMJ's 1 and 2 with:

0. Make back ups of all relevant files on your PC *and* the server


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

Don Felipe said:


> I know the filepath is incorrect, but don't know how to resolve it. I read that Word creates and saves images in a different folder, and need to know how to find it. Also, then need to know where to upload it to on the site.


Based on this problem, can't you do a search (for the name of the picture) using Windows seacrh option? It'll show you where they are located.


----------



## Don Felipe (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi katonca,

Thanks for your suggestion. I have tried searching for the photos, without much success. Each page of listings may have several different .jpgs on it, one for each listing. They aren't named, but have an MLS number. A search for any specific number takes forever, as my computer at work has thousands of listings for the whole county, not just our office. If I found one photo, I would not know how to link it to the appropriate file, and, even if I did, I would then have to search for each photo, which could take days. That would be way too complicated, as I try to update the site at least once a week. I'm hoping there is an easier solution, maybe relating to how I save the files initially. Please let me know if you have any more suggestions. They are appreciated.

Thanks again.


katonca said:


> Based on this problem, can't you do a search (for the name of the picture) using Windows seacrh option? It'll show you where they are located.


----------



## Don Felipe (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi MMJ,

Thanks for the reply.

I have used Notepad to modify/correct codes for other problems. I know how to find the image codes, but don't know the right way to correct them. If you read the reply I just posted to katonca, you may understand the problem with the number of image codes that would need correcting. I'm hoping someone has an easy solution! 

I am trying to find a better way of saving the information when I first download it from the MLS site, but haven't found one yet. Any more suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks again.


MMJ said:


> 1. Open the files in a text editor. Something like Notepad++ (link in my siq)
> 2. Look for the path for each image and make sure it is correct/fix it.
> 
> If you don't know how to do that than post all the <img> tags here. Make sure all the code is enclosed in [html] tags.


----------



## Don Felipe (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi y'all,

Just a quick update to let you know that I have solved the problem!:up: As I had hoped, I was able to find a simple way to fix it.

It may not be the "official" way, but, hey, if it works...!

I appreciate all the help I received from you guys, and, no doubt, will be here looking for help again in the future.

Thanks again.


----------

